

Screen Resolution ≠ Browser Window (June 2011) - mehta
http://css-tricks.com/9778-screen-resolution-notequalto-browser-window/

======
mehta
I found the article interesting, specially the the lower half where the strong
correlation between the screen size and viewport size is described...

